# Trolling for Hybrids at Walborn



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Has anyone done it successfully here? It's both my first time at that lake and fishing for hybrid stripers. I was thinking deep diver shad raps and Flickr shads. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I think those lures would work good, some nice flats and deer water to try, plus some underwater humps that used to be good for bass. I want to get up there soon and try the same method.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

I was catching lots of them in Berlin with shad raps. #4s and #5s. Heading back to Berlin in the morning. Erie is too messed up right now. We always released them. If I get a nice one tomorrow might try it out. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We use to get them in the Ohio river below new Cumberland dam and kept a few wipers and they aren’t bad eating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Striped bass are one of my top five for tablefare. White, flakey, very mild fish taste(reminiscent of red snapper!). Since hybreds are 50% striper, they should also be very good! I've never tried one but I live ten minutes from Walborn and also plan to pursue some this year soon as I locate a small trailer for new(to me) old aluminum fishing boat! Also, note that local bait shop says LIVER is an excellent bait for hybreds! With tons of channel catfish available in Walborn, this could present an "interesting" fishing trip!!!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> Striped bass are one of my top five for tablefare. White, flakey, very mild fish taste(reminiscent of red snapper!). Since hybreds are 50% striper, they should also be very good! I've never tried one but I live ten minutes from Walborn and also plan to pursue some this year soon as I locate a small trailer for new(to me) old aluminum fishing boat! Also, note that local bait shop says LIVER is an excellent bait for hybreds! With tons of channel catfish available in Walborn, this could present an "interesting" fishing trip!!!


Go get em C.J.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

They are really tasty, eat them fresh though don't freeze


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

shore warrior said:


> I was catching lots of them in Berlin with shad raps. #4s and #5s. Heading back to Berlin in the morning. Erie is too messed up right now. We always released them. If I get a nice one tomorrow might try it out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I have read they are great to eat along with stripers. as for white bass they have to be handled and cleaned right to taste good. I use to go to dale hollow for the spring run up the river. we would put them on a stringer until we were ready to leave. then we put them on ice in the cooler for the 18 mile trip home. then as soon as we got there we cleaned them. the wife cooked them as they were cleaned. the carcasses were still moving in the trash as we eat the meat.
sherman


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

The striped bass meat I had was horrible and chewy... but it was froze in milk.
They ruin a fishery as they eat everything in site...those big girls eat lots every day too.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve had stripers from lake Cumberland and they were real good, and had wipers that were good. Never heard of the milk soak freeze method. Better fresh than soaking in whatever and freezing, I think they get soggy that way soaking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

We went at 6am until 2. Went after crappie with flicker shads. Caught about 25 crappie kept 9. Only kept 10 inches and over. No wipers. First time I been out there and didn't catch at least one! It's like they knew. Lol. Also caught a 17" small mouth bass. Wind was crazy today, hard to keep a straight line trolling.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Have fished many of the TVA lakes. Have eaten many stripers and hybrids. The stripers are an ocean fish and as so have very firm and flakey fillets. Not sure you can tell the difference side by side with a wiper. Trim, trim, trim anything that is not just the white fish flesh and enjoy. Never heard of freezing in milk???

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

shore warrior said:


> We went at 6am until 2. Went after crappie with flicker shads. Caught about 25 crappie kept 9. Only kept 10 inches and over. No wipers. First time I been out there and didn't catch at least one! It's like they knew. Lol. Also caught a 17" small mouth bass. Wind was crazy today, hard to keep a straight line trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kudos for the bonus smallmouth


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Zanderis said:


> Kudos for the bonus smallmouth


He went right back in to the water. Nice looking fish. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

How’s water level at walborn? Did the fix dam?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

TClark said:


> The striped bass meat I had was horrible and chewy... but it was froze in milk.
> They ruin a fishery as they eat everything in site...those big girls eat lots every day too.


I can 2nd that. Deer creek used to be my favorite crappie spot, but ever since the wipers were introduced its been nothing but dink crappies.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Water level is fine at Walborn. 
I too was out there yesterday morning. The wind really kicked up about noon1:00 PM.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I can 2nd that. Deer creek used to be my favorite crappie spot, but ever since the wipers were introduced its been nothing but dink crappies.


Wouldn't you think the small crappies would be taking the hit? And not the ones too big for predation?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Stripers are great on the grill. Leave the skin/scales on and cook skin side down on foil. Hybrid’s have a smaller mouth gape than largemouth and therefore feed on smaller forage than largemouth. Only the small crappies would be in their diet. Stocking wipers should not decrease crappie size, it could have the opposite effect.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

miked913 said:


> Wouldn't you think the small crappies would be taking the hit? And not the ones too big for predation?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I'm no expert but seems to me the baitfish population in these reserviors where wipers have been introduced is way down. I used to see school's of shad everywhere in the spring and now i hardly see any. I dont think the wipers are eating the crappie, but are devouring everything the crappie eat causing stunted growth. who really knows though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TClark said:


> The striped bass meat I had was horrible and chewy... but it was froze in milk.
> They ruin a fishery as they eat everything in site...those big girls eat lots every day too.


This is very far from being accurate as far as stripped bass,or wipers an whitebass for that matter ruining a fishery. Every lake I fish has white bass or hybrids. And the crappie,saugeye,and bass fishing has not been hurt one bit. 
.
.
.Doe girl. Those baits will work fine. Try trolling on the faster side for wipers 2.5+.
Cover water till you find them,then hold on! Once you find them make sure you have plenty of crankbaits,they are known to destroy them!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Seneca Lake in Ohio was once upon a time a great saugeye/crappie/bass lake...until they stocked Striped bass. Has gone downhill ever since. they become the largest fish in the lake and all they do is eat poop and swim all day every day.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TClark said:


> Seneca Lake in Ohio was once upon a time a great saugeye/crappie/bass lake...until they stocked Striped bass. Has gone downhill ever since. they become the largest fish in the lake and all they do is eat poop and swim all day every day.


That's inaccurate. Seneca is a great saugeye lake. And was thru the peak of the striper population. The bite has been tuff the last couple years,but that has nothing at all to do with striped bass. Its has a lot to do with all the hi water we have had the last couple years. Saugeye are attracted to current and shad. There for a lot can be lost during all these hi water periods. It wasnt long ago Seneca was putting up great numbers of saugeye,mixed right in with the stripers...


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I'm no expert but seems to me the baitfish population in these reserviors where wipers have been introduced is way down. ... are devouring everything the crappie eat causing stunted growth. who really knows though.


I do not know if the baitfish population is down or not, or what influence wipers have had on them.

But what I can say is this has been a banner year for me crappie size wise at Berlin. I cannot keep them off my trolling lines and they have all been absolute slabs. Incredible sizes so far.

And if the bait population were actually thinning, I think that would be a good thing. In my opinion there was way too much forage in Berlin. 

So far the walleye fishing has been steady for me this year.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

TClark said:


> Seneca Lake in Ohio was once upon a time a great saugeye/crappie/bass lake...until they stocked Striped bass. Has gone downhill ever since. they become the largest fish in the lake and all they do is eat poop and swim all day every day.


Seneca has not had any stripers stocked in it for at least 8 years maybe longer. There is a few still around though. Last year was not real good for eyes but the year before was awesome. Blue cats are stocked now.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

For sure still some line peelers in there!
Was glad to see them stock the Blue Cats as they're great eating!


----------

